# Tequilas Journey



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

*DAY 1*
Two years ago, I met a great horse. When i first saw her for the first time there was a moment that a breeze blew my hair and God telling me shes the one. The first day of my lesson, i didn´t know much but when i got on this horse i felt her relax and calm. Once i got to know her more me and her started to bond. Our friendship has gotten stronger everyday. 
*DAY 2*
I came back for a second lesson and when i went out the the pasture to halter her, she nickered very loudly and came to me. Me and my friend Makenzyś friendship got to the point we were like sisters. Tequila is one of the most amazing horse i have ever met. She helped me through everything. My riding, staying relaxed, and being fearless. 
* Jan 2 2020 *
I took my riding to a new level. And after practice in the arena I now know what i want to do for the rest of my life.... Show jumping. I move on the right diagonal and i can feel her guide me to the jump. As of today I have achieved my great challenge. I flew over the 2ft jump. 
*Jan 16 2020 * 
I get to see her this coming weekend I am very excited. I will post more on this thread. I hope you all have a great day. I will post soon!!!:gallop::runninghorse2:


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

whisperbaby22 said:


> Looking forward to it.


Will doo!!


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

Photos of Tequila


----------



## Ridingthatgrey (Dec 3, 2019)

*To be continued......*

Okay is it just me or am I getting jealous of someone else riding Tequila.....

So, the thing is I was planning on going to see Tequila this weekend but guess what... I get the FLU.. and one of the my friends went over the barn where my best friend is boarded for now and she was supposed to take lessons. And I´m getting a weird feeling that she might ride Tequila. DO you feel the same way sometimes?


*UPDATE ON MY GIRL
*
Owner tells me shes doing well she misses me and my tasty treats. :gallop:
I miss her so much, She is like one of the greatest horses I´ve ever met. 
(I am currently working on a drawing Commission on her so I will post more progress of that!! 

Stay tuned for more!!:gallop::gallop:
Favorite Quote::gallop::smile: 
¨
¨I don´t care how difficult a horse is,if a horse is a class horse, if the horse is mentally, physically a class animal, I put up with almost anything¨:gallop:


----------

